# 55 Gal Tanginyikan tank



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

This tank has been up and running for about 2 weeks. All of these fish were recently in a 30 gal but that was just getting too small!

Equipment:

55 gallon 48x13x21" tank
Stock stand
2x Powerglo lights (21" each I think)
AC 70
Biowheel 350
Elite 300w heather
Elite 100w heather
Select aragonite sand mixed with crushed coral
About 80lbs of Mexican Bowl Rock
A few random shells

Water:
Buffered with Epsom salt, kosher non-iodized salt, baking soda
pH: 8.6-9.0
Temp: 82 degrees
Weekly 50% waterchanges.

The julies are breeding and have been for about 6 months now. I'm hoping the shellies will start now that they have some real-estate.






























Darn fish are so hard to take pictures of =P


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Nice looking tank! One question though, why have a 300 watt heater and a 100 watt heater?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

The 300W heater is kinda glitchy and sometimes doesn't heat properly so the 100w is more of a backup that can help keep the temp from dropping too much if the 300w screws up


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Steve said:


> The 300W heater is kinda glitchy and sometimes doesn't heat properly so the 100w is more of a backup that can help keep the temp from dropping too much if the 300w screws up


Looks good Steve!...watch that heater...I had one glitch up on me and ended up being stuck on the whole time..when I got home, 
I noticed all my fish were breathing really heavy and my tank was like a hot tub! Half of my stock didn't make it..careful!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah I'm a little nervous about it but it always underheats rather than overheats so far... it's been doing this for a good 8 months now


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

New pics/video! - Showing the new comps and the shellies which I didnt show previously!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

After months and months and months of keeping my multies I finally found my first fry!  I doubt it'll survive with the cmops in there but you never know! These multies are AGGRESSIVE. Not afraid to take on fish 2.5x their size!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats on the multie fry! It's cool to watch them protect their fry/shells as a whole colony. If you're losing too many fry to the comps, move the shells right against a corner. That way they only have to protect their shells/fry from 2 sides instead of 360* or from all sides. 

Nice tank and great job!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Got a new phone so I can now take more pictures which are hopefully better =P

here we go:


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice.. Tangs seem like cool fish to keep. Are they as easy as Malawi?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't had too many problems with them, but during breeding season I've had a few julies kill each other and just recently found a dead multie eaten in half.. so they're quite aggressive when breeding


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

You should get a titanium heater off ebay you will never have another problem


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Picked up an african goby almost a week ago! Had a stressful move since like 100 fish attacked it for the first few days but its finally being left alone and starting to colour up more! Super excited to see how it does over the next few weeks. I'll try to get some pics eventually.


----------

